# [Portage] MASKED PACKAGES: configuration mismatch (résolu)

## versus8

Bonsoir à  tous,

Voilà j'ai comme un petit souci, j'ai souhaité recompiler mon noyau mais une erreur est apparue :

```

* ERROR: Kernel Makefile (/usr/src/linux/Makefile) missing.  Maybe re-install the kernel sources.

```

J'ai donc décidé de reprendre le paquet binaire que j'avais mis au frais :

```

ASUS-G2P linux-3.2.12-gentoo # emerge --usepkg =gentoo-sources-3.2.12

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=gentoo-sources-3.2.12" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.2.12::gentoo (masked by: use flag configuration mismatch)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Après des recherches sur le Net, j'ai tenter les unmask, les mask des versions ultérieures... rien y fait. Il n'y a pas de mask non plus dans le profile.

Etant donné que je ne connais pas la raison de cette erreur, puis-je prendre le binaire pré-compilé sachant que dans l'archive il y a qu'un seul chemin : /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo

Edit : je suis bête, il me faudrait juste le Makefile  :Very Happy: 

Le problème est résolu (à la main), mais je suis curieux de savoir pourquoi j'ai eu cette erreur, des idées ?Last edited by versus8 on Mon Nov 19, 2012 10:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## versus8

Bon, le problème n'est finalement pas résolu :p

```

ASUS-G2P linux-3.2.12-gentoo # make menuconfig

Makefile:327: /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/scripts/Kbuild.include: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

Makefile:484: /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/Makefile: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

make: *** Aucune règle pour fabriquer la cible « /usr/src/linux-3.2.12-gentoo/arch/x86/Makefile ». Arrêt.

```

Avec Genkernel ça compile, mais pas ' à l'ancienne ' ...

Je vois si je trouve quelque chose pour m'en sortir ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Est-ce que tu n'aurais pas par hasard fait un "emerge --depclean" ? Et dans ce cas, as-tu bien redirigé le pointeur vers les sources récentes du noyau avec "eselect kernel" ?

----------

## versus8

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que tu n'aurais pas par hasard fait un "emerge --depclean" ? Et dans ce cas, as-tu bien redirigé le pointeur vers les sources récentes du noyau avec "eselect kernel" ?

 

Oui, c'est tout à fait ça  :Smile: 

Le pointeur est sur le kernel que j'utilise avant et après l' emerge --depclean.

Je suppose qu'il n'y a peu de risque à décompresser l'archive dans /usr/src/linux ?

Edit : l'implémentation différentielle de l'archive n'a pas posé de problème, il est tard, si tout se passe bien, je tagguerais le post en 'résolu'. Par contre, si tu pouvais m'expliquer ce qu'il s'est passé, car tu semble avoir mis le doigt sur une piste ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, tu dois changer le lien vers linux avec "eselect kernel".

----------

## versus8

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Non, tu dois changer le lien vers linux avec "eselect kernel".

 

Oui, c'est exactement ce que j'avais fais. Le pointeur était bien sur le kernel souhaité avant et après le depclean.

----------

